# Beverly Hills Cop



## Asselborn (3 Okt. 2012)

Ich habe gehört, dass es jetzt eine Serie "Beverly Hills Cop" gibt, in der Eddy Murphy einen Cameo Auftritt hat. Weiss jemand, wann diese nach Deutschland kommt?


----------



## Death Row (3 Okt. 2012)

Ist das erste mal, dass ich davon höre


----------



## Sidewinder (3 Okt. 2012)

CBS hat sich gerade erst die Serienrechte gesichert. Bis da was gedreht wird wird sicherlich ein halbes Jahr vergehen da erst mal Drehbücher geschrieben und Castings durchgeführt werden müssen.


----------



## Sachse (3 Okt. 2012)

laut SJ.de wird Eddie auch in der Serie mitspielen, aber wie sidewinder schon sagt, bis da es nur eine Minute Material gibt, wird's ne weile dauern, daher frühestens zur Season 2013/2014, sprich in Deutschland erst September 2014


----------



## Death Row (3 Okt. 2012)

Wenn überhaupt. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob sowas bei Axel Foley sein muss.


----------



## tamoo24 (27 Nov. 2012)

Marketing total, bis selbst der härteste Fan nur noch müde abwinkt?
Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die Leute sich oder den Fans damit einen
Gefallen tun.


----------



## Thorwalez (1 Dez. 2012)

Die sind doch schon seit Jahren in Vorbereitung von Teil 4. Scheint sich wohl erledigt zu haben.


----------



## JKofSpades (15 Dez. 2012)

...one of the all time greats!!


----------



## vosknocker (5 Jan. 2013)

Eddie Murphy's best movie.


----------



## darkbogen (9 Okt. 2013)

Eddie Murphy i love you sooo!!!


----------



## defjam (17 Dez. 2013)

riesen filme, zumindest die ersten 2 teile... errinert mich an die kindheit... obs nun eine serie braucht... we'll see...


----------



## JKofSpades (24 Feb. 2014)

I swear I wish they would come out with another...not too stupid though, like over-the-top sequels (Michael Bay to direct lol)


----------



## Death Row (22 Dez. 2019)

Ich bringe noch einmal frischen Wind herein, denn Beverly Hills Cop 4 kommt - auf Netflix!

https://variety.com/2019/film/news/beverly-hills-cop-netflix-eddie-murphy-1203404778/


----------



## Cataldo (3 Jan. 2020)

Danke für die Information. Klingt sehr interessant.


----------

